# wieviel mehr FPS durch ein CPU Wechsel?



## rhyn2012 (5. März 2015)

Hallo.

Vorab, ich finde mein Prozzi reicht. Dennoch stell ich mir frage wieviel mehr FPS ich mit einen i3 bekommen könnte in WoW.

Sollte es sich lohnen, würde ich wechseln, da ich nun vermehrt WoW spiele.


Gruß


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (5. März 2015)

Ich mach deinen Rechner so das du auch in WOW genug Leistung haben wirst 
Fall nicht auf das Amenmärchen rein das WOW nur 2 Kerne belastet dem ist nicht so !

Wichtig bei deinem 8350 ist der CPU NB Takt und der Speichertakt dazu niedrige Latenzen.

Dein Arbeitsspeicher halte ich mit für den Knackpunkt an deinem System.
Welcher ist es genau ? Wie hoch ist ist deine CPU NB getaktet ?


----------



## Soulsnap (5. März 2015)

Die neueren sind zwar nich dabei, aber der alte i3 2100 bringt da schonmal rund 3 FPS mehr^^

AnandTech | Bench - CPU

Der i3 4370 (stärkstes i3 Modell) hat eine knapp doppelte Singlethread Leistung verglichen mit dem FX8350. 

Evtl hilft dir das ja


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (5. März 2015)

Soulsnap der Test ist schon etwas älter von AnandTech

Das nicht mehr zu vergleiche mit dem aktuellen WOW.
Seit Mist of Pandaria hat sich verdammt viel verbessert bei der Mehrkernoptimierung.

WoW Warlords of Draenor: Grafikkarten-Benchmarks, CPU-Kernskalierung, Anti-Aliasing-Vergleich und mehr


----------



## Soulsnap (5. März 2015)

Jo, ich hab auch gesucht wie ein verrückter, kaum was brauchbares gefunden


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. März 2015)

Blizzard-Spiele harmonieren normalerweise besonders gut mit Intel Hardware, das zeigen die zahlreichen Tests im Web, aber ich würde keinen i3 nehmen, obwohl sie überwiegend noch immer besser sind als die meisten Amd CPU's, ich würde eher zu einem i5 raten, mehr Kerne schaden nie, auch bei Blizzards rückständigen Multikern-Programmiermethoden.


----------



## XeT (5. März 2015)

Cpu ist voll ausreichend bis zu 6 threads skaliert es. Mehr bringt da schon eine Nvidia graka die 290x landet noch hinter der 670. Ich verstehe zwar nicht warum Wow da so extrem ist, ist aber leider so


----------



## Cinnayum (5. März 2015)

ΔΣΛ;7225515 schrieb:
			
		

> Blizzard-Spiele harmonieren normalerweise besonders gut mit Intel Hardware, das zeigen die zahlreichen Tests im Web, aber ich würde keinen i3 nehmen, obwohl sie überwiegend noch immer besser sind als die meisten Amd CPU's, ich würde eher zu einem i5 raten, mehr Kerne schaden nie, auch bei Blizzards rückständigen Multikern-Programmiermethoden.



Die Mehrkernoptimierungen erledigen zu 90% die Kompiler. Da können die Programmierer wenig für.
Dass sie allerdings ihre Programme in besser unabhängig voneinander lauffähige Module einteilen, dafür evtl. schon.

Beim PC meiner Frau war der Unterschied zwischen Phenom II X4 3,8 GHz zu Intel i5-3570K mit 4GHz der:
vorher: Questen, 10-15er PVP kein Problem. 25 Raids und Städte 25-35 FPS
nun: Questen, jegliches PVP stabil 60FPS, 25er Raids und Städte 50-60 FPS
RAM ist 4GB DDR3-1600er mit CL 8 oder 9.

Einen i3 würde ich mir aber nicht kaufen.

Mit höherem NB-Takt kannst du vermutlich die Hälfte der Lücke zu "ständig im vsync Limit" schließen. Mehr würde ich mir aber nicht erhoffen.
Dann kannst du immer noch über eine Aufrüstung nachdenken.


----------



## rhyn2012 (5. März 2015)

okay, danke euch. dann werde ich sowie ich die zeit finde, mehlstaub anschreiben, damit wir das mal angehen können. hab derzeit ~30-35 FPS in der vollen Stadt. wenn wir es schaffen dort auf die 50-60 zu kommen, währe das ja top

wie gesagt, was raids betrifft, und wir gehen nur mit 15 spielern, läuft alles absolut flüssig. also dort ist kein bedarf zum aufrüsten.
städte 30-36 aber frostwolf ist auch wirklich sehr voll abends!

meine nb habe ich bereits mit 2,6 ghz laufen.
den baseclock fixiert auf Multi 21 ala 4,2 ghz und die cpu undervoltet.
jap, war schonmal am überlegen, die r9 290 gegen eine gtx770 zu tauschen. diese wollt ich dann übertakten soweit es geht.
würde lieber 780 oder 970 nehmen, aber dazu ist mir der aufpreis  derzeit einfach zu hoch.

ausserdem spiele ich bf4 mp, und mit dx11 lief das game bei mir nie wirklich gut. schade, bei ner nvidia hätt ich kein mantle mehr dann :/


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (5. März 2015)

Ist dass dein Arbeitsspeicher ?

8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport XT DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit

Wenn ja dann weißt schon mal was rausfliegen wird 
Der bremst deinen FX mit OC schon extrem aus.


----------



## rhyn2012 (5. März 2015)

Hi ja genau der ist das. Oh nein.,hab ihn noch nicht sehr lange.

Kohle für neuen ram hab ich wohl erst in 2-3 wochen


----------



## Soulsnap (5. März 2015)

Joa, bei den FX sollte es schon mindestens 1866er sein, dieser hier ist momentan recht günstig: G.Skill RipJawsX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1866, CL8-9-9-24 (F3-14900CL8D-8GBXM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Mehr fürs Geld bietet allerdings dieser: G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-8GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (5. März 2015)

Die meisten FX Chips laufen problemlos mir 2133-2200Mhz Ramtakt manche höher, ist aber auch zum teil Board abhängig !
CL9 Timings, dass gepaart mit 2,6GHz auf der CPU NB dann erst hat auch ein FX einen guten "Abzug".

Bei deinem Mainboard schreie ich auch nicht gleich "Juhu" aber da gibt es schlimmere, 
deines sollte mit 2133MHz Ram locker zurecht kommen !

Machen wir dem FX mal richtig Druck, Standgas fahren kann jeder  !

PS: Den Ram wirst hier im Forum doch schnell wieder im Marktplatz los !


----------



## rhyn2012 (6. März 2015)

können wir den nicht erstmal übertakten? Meinste der macht 1866 Mhz mit?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. März 2015)

Keine Ahnung  Bringt nichts auf 1866 MHz wenn die Timings dadurch schlechter werden


----------



## rhyn2012 (6. März 2015)

stimmt, was ja zwangsläufig passieren wird.

sage mal, geht auch Skype? Weil auf meinem Windowsphone geht kein Teamspeak, und mein Rechner fällt ja aus


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. März 2015)

Uff, dass blöd da ich meist Rechner über Skype zusammenbaue  und dafür dann Skype nutze.


----------



## rhyn2012 (6. März 2015)

ja dann ist doch gut, skype habe ich doch 

nur kein TS3 auf Handy


----------



## rhyn2012 (15. März 2015)

So der TridentX ist nun eingebaut. Alles umgebaut. nun kanns bald los gehen


----------

